# Game Thread: Suns @ Spurs (Tuesday 12/28)



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

<center>







@









*Phoenix Suns* @ *San Antonio* 
Time: Tuesday December 28th, 2004, 8:00 PM EST
TV: NBALP, UPN 45

*Phoenix Suns Starting Line Up*







































PG: Steve Nash
SG: Q Richardson
SF: Joe Johnson
PF: Shawn Marion
C: Amare Stoudmeire

*San Antonio Spurs Starting Line Up*







































PG: Tony Parker
SG: Manu Ginobili
SF: Bruce Bowen
PF: Tim Duncan
C: Radoslav Nesterovic

</center>


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

wow... I hope we pull this one off. people have been still doubting us, and I think winning this one will finally turn every head...

after last season, if anyone told me we would have the best record in the league, I'd laughed so hard... Still it's awesome walking around in my marbury jersey in Socal.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*Amare : the big test*

He's going to be the big test for Amare.

Tim Duncan hasen't played great lately, and Amare has a chance to not only confirm all his progress, but also to reach an other level if he can dominate him.

The Nash/Parker matchup should be great too...

 I can wait to see that game!!!

The team who will control the tempo should be winning that game.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

The spurs will win...because, well they Suns have to lose some time.


----------



## 7 (Sep 14, 2004)

Tony Parker is playing out of his mind and thus far has been the difference maker. You would expect Phx to win the point guard matchup with the universal "best point guard of the year" on their team, but right now SA has the edge.

I hate to ever complain about refs because if you do it too much you end up sounding like "the boy who cried wolf," but I have to say that Parker is getting away with some serious hand-checking on Nash. Hopefully they will call it a bit tighter in the second half.

Also, Amare has been amazing thus far in the game. His ability to finish around the basket just keeps improving; his has such a soft touch and is in such great control. What a fun player to watch.

The one thing SA needs to watch out for is the Suns three point shooting. They have been doing a good job of not giving anyone good looks, but it's going to be hard to keep that up the whole game and someone is bound to get hot. The trio of JJ, Q, and Marion had 1 three point make in the first half. I don't expect that to happen two halves in a row.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Late in the 3rd quarter and the game is over.

The Spurs outshot us, outrebounded us, and were lucky JJ, Q, and Matrix didn't show up. Amare and Stevo were just not enough tonight.

It's OK, the Spurs are a great team and caught us on a subpar night. We played well in a few stretchs, but we will have to wait for a rematch.

Let's get out the starters and let the bench finish the game.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

This is terrible....not the game...the fact that MD is still playing Amare and Nash with the game done. Christ, we have a game tomorrow...get em some rest! The last thing we need is an injury durring a game that was already decided. 

I want to see Lampe, Barbosa, Jacobson, Voskul, and Zarko...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lampe never plays. I'm starting to wonder if he is even any good.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

While we are losing we might as well take a beating.

This team was due to get a wakeup call. They were sleep walking to win lately and letting teams come back when they were up by double digits.

Just like today. Stopped playing after they were up by double digits except Amare.

Well at least Amare owned Duncan. He basically scored at will on Duncan all game long.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

How did Amare own Duncan?

Duncan in 29 minutes had 16 points, 12 rebs, 6 asts, and 5 blks.

Not to mention the fact that Amare went to the line 14 times getting 13 points from there. Tim went 5 times.

How is that owning?

Seriously... it isn't.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Huh? Getting to the line doesn't matter?

Amare scored on Duncan at will. All Duncan's blocks were on Marion and at least 2 of them with his hands all over Marion.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

No, getting to the line doesn't matter when it's Rasho and Hprry fouling ou. Not to mention a Duncan-less squad in the forth qt while Amare was padding his stats.

Sure, Amare hasd some nice shots and rives on Duncan but it was visa versa as well. Amare could not stop Duncan. Tim was 7-9 from the field.

Try next time pal.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

If Suns play Spurs 2nd round its over.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

I sure would be disappointed if the Suns went out in the second round of the playoffs.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Again, pick and roll defense. Sigh... I've watched a few Suns games this year and their pick and roll defense is just so weak. That's why Parker had his way all night long. 

They need to figure out the rotation and they need to stop double team Duncan that much. 


Obviously the whole team was cold except for Amare. I am glad Amare went inside a lot to get foul shots. That's what he does the best. 


I hate it when Parker has a great game against Nash. I am not sure why but Spurs knows how to beat Nash with Parker, pick and roll and of course Double Team on Duncan which free the floor for other team mates. 

Jimmy


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

What the hell was up with Joe Johnson, Q & Shawn Marion??? I'm sure, if they would have played in their normal shape, suns would have won!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Pressure, I guess. 

I think this is the first game that only one player showed up - Amare. 

Jimmy


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>7</b>!
> Tony Parker is playing out of his mind and thus far has been the difference maker. You would expect Phx to win the point guard matchup with the universal "best point guard of the year" on their team, but right now SA has the edge.
> 
> I hate to ever complain about refs because if you do it too much you end up sounding like "the boy who cried wolf," but I have to say that Parker is getting away with some serious hand-checking on Nash. Hopefully they will call it a bit tighter in the second half.
> ...




While you are watching Nash's opponents, you might want to check out how he uses that left arm to clear out, and especially watch him get up close to other defenders and grab/pull their jerseys. Nash is not a dirty player, but Parker is cleaner, and better IMO. In a 7-game series, the Spurs beat the Suns every time. The game changes in the playoffs...defense and half-court games rule...Suns don't do either particularly well. Amare and Nash will pretty much give you the same great play every night, but Marion and Q are way too inconsistent night in and night out.


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lukasbmw</b>!
> Late in the 3rd quarter and the game is over.
> 
> The Spurs outshot us, outrebounded us, and were lucky JJ, Q, and Matrix didn't show up.
> ...



Oh they showed up, but they were met at the door. There is a good reason the Suns were subpar tonight...I think it's called defense.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Moe The Bartender</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Marion and Q are way too inconsistent night in and night out.


its only one game for marion there is no way he is too inconsistent I could easily say the same about parker and ginobli who don't/won't put up these numbers every game


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

*You're Looking Through Amare-Colored Glasses*



> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> While we are losing we might as well take a beating.
> 
> This team was due to get a wakeup call. They were sleep walking to win lately and letting teams come back when they were up by double digits.
> ...


If Amare covered Duncan boy to man, Duncan would foul him out in the first half. The Suns were double and triple teaming Duncan every time he got the ball. However, the Spurs were not doing the same to him because he is still a young chucker. Parker ran the ball right down the man-child's face time after time. Amare is going to be damn good, but he is no Duncan right now. Amare neither owns Duncan, an MVP trophy, or a ring. Out.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Moe The Bartender</b>!
> Oh they showed up, but they were met at the door. There is a good reason the Suns were subpar tonight...I think it's called defense.


Exactly. Defense wins championships...period. Many of the past champions were excellent defensive teams.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey, as long as Spurs > Suns, then Amare > Duncan means nothing to me. I can't help but defend Duncan, so as mentioned already, Duncan guarded Amare the least amount out of Rasho, Rose, and Horry. Amare had a great statistical game, but what did he accomplish out there by "owning" Duncan? He prevented his team from losing by 30, thus he clearly owned Duncan? Whatever. Good for him. He's a very good talent, and as he gains experience, he'll be a great one.


As for the officials/bad calls/etc., officiating didn't lose the game for Phoenix, simple as that.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Moe The Bartender</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you lost me there, Marion is far from incosistent. That was his first terrible game of the season. So far he has been playing like crazy almost every game apart from against spurs. Q in the other hand is inconsistent right now, has showed glimpses but when his off... he's off.


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

I have watched him about 5 times this year and all I'm saying is that the same player don't show up every night. I really don't see his best games vs. the better competition.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Moe The Bartender</b>!
> I have watched him about 5 times this year and all I'm saying is that the same player don't show up every night. I really don't see his best games vs. the better competition.


what games were you watching? you can not say someone is inconsistent because of one game which you are doing, because if you look at his numbers vs. the "better competition" they are around the same, and pretty good going up against garnett, dirk, webber , etc


vs. Sonics 22 pts 6 rbs
vs. T-wolves 22 pts 18 rbs
vs. Kings 14pts 15 rbs
vs. Cavs 22 pts 12 rbs 
vs. Lakers 19pts 9 rbs 
vs. Magic 19 pts 9 rbs
vs. Mavs 18 pts 14 rbs


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> 
> 
> what games were you watching? you can not say someone is inconsistent because of one game which you are doing, because if you look at his numbers vs. the "better competition" they are around the same, and pretty good going up against garnett, dirk, webber , etc
> ...


Post some defensive stats and we'll continue to conversation. This is my opinion, not based solely upon pts and rbs, and I'm not going to change my mind.


----------

